# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Grizzly, all-terrain robot, Clearpath Robotics Inc., unmanned vehicle robotics, Kitchener, Southern Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Clearpath Robotics Inc

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Grizzly RUV!

Published on Jun 12, 2015




> Clearpath's Grizzly RUV is ready for the wild! Released in March 2013, this 2000 lbs beast will provide real-world results for your research.

----------

